# htpc + power DVD + projector = No 3D



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

So Frustrated. I purchased a Panasonic 8000 projector 1 year ago along with 6 pairs of glasses TY-EW3D3MU (2 small pairs for the kids a 4 mediums for the adults and bigger child). I also purchased a Denon 4311CI AVR and a Seymour 130" curved 2:37:1 screen. I became very ill and was unable to setup my theater. Well, I am finally healthy again and have been building a home theater. I setup my screen yesterday and couldn't wait to use it. (The kids picked a movie, non 3-d) everything seemed to play ok but I did notice every few minutes the screen would "black out" and then start projecting again. Sorta like it lost its handshake. The next morning I was having the same issues. I was also trying 3d movies as well. The cable I had connected is a Amazon Basics cable http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-H...=3d+hdmi+cable These cables also cause the picture to lose hand shake and go black for a few minutes before the picture returns. Most all my movies are stored on my Hard Drives, I use Power DVD 10 software to play 2d and 3d movies via my HTPC however, 3D movies will NOT play. 

Then tried a Monoprice cable, pretty thick with nylons shielding. I tried watching a 3D movie with the larger monoprice cable but I never had an option to allow for 3D. (my projector would not allow for 2d-3d option so I assume the HDMI cable is NOT 3D compliant) I selected 3D via Power DVD 10 which worked however I had NO option to select 3D via my projector. = No go. 
I tried to watch monsters vs. Aliens, I was able to select 3D via Power DVD I also selected 3D with the Panasonic 8000 remote. The picture converted to 3D but my glasses do not recognize a 3D picture, they act like they are in 2D mode, the same an not wearing any glasses. It would switch to 3D mode but before I can even put the remote down the screen flickers again (same handshake loss) and automatically returns to 2D mode. WTH! 

I connected my 3D blu ray player and Avatar worked just fine, NO issues. So it may not be a projector issue. However I am still having drop outs when I watch standard movies via my HTPC. Is it Power DVD? is it my Video Card (Nvidia 3D). I use the same movies/software on my t.v. with NO problems.

Has anyone had this type of issue with their HTPC and projector? If I have to put a 3D disc in my player when I want to watch a 3D movie I can do that but I have 12+ Terabytes of movies on my HTPC. I can't watch any of those on my projector because it keeps flickering on/off every 5 sec. or so. UGH!

I also own TMT5, I could install that and see if I get the same in/out picture with my projector. I think perhaps the projector isn't receiving data for that .1 second therefore the screen shuts off, then it receives a packet of data and the screen turns back on? *just a theory* 
Should I install different software to play my ISO movies?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Could you provide some more details about your video card setup? The HDCP issues could have more to do with your graphics hardware/drivers than the HDMI cables you are trying to use.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

GeForce GTX 660. Im trying to watch Fast 6 right now while troubleshooting. Im losing my picture on my small t.v. as well. I am using both outputs on my AVR. 1 to my projector and 2 to my 17" t.v.

I watched a few minutes using VLC with NO issues. When I switched back to PowerDVD it starts blanking out again. Its not consistent though. Played for 30 sec. then blacked out for 2 sec. screen appeared for 2 sec. black again for 7 sec. then played for 3 min. The screen goes black but I can still hear sound! Any ideas? Should I dump this and install Total Media Theater? I'll need something for 3D. Apparently this software does not like my Projector.. lol As I have been writing this it has blacked out at least 6-8 times and re appeared.

The screen is fine when surfing the web etc, It only happens when playing a movie.

VLC is only opening up a couple movies. Other movies it won't open stating errors. They are all ISO files though. Maybe I should format. lol But Im wondering if its the AVR? after all, it does the switching. I could try my Marantz for shitz and giggles.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Well. Here is what I have learned today. When I connect my p.c. hdmi directly to my t.v. my movies play fine via PowerDVD. (no dropouts) tv is not 3D so I cannot test that. When I connect back to my Denon hdmi (input) it starts dropping the connection. ie, my movie blacks in/out. ANNOYING. I still have sound but the picture blanks in/out. I can still play movies via my blu ray player just fine, even through my Denon to my tv. 
At first I thought it was my video card or PowerDVD, but now I think its my Denon hdmi ports but they cant ALL be defective, besides my blu ray player works. I disabled deep video on my video card via a previous suggestion. 
so, If I connect from my p.c. to my t.v. everything works fine. when I connect my pc back into my denon the drop outs start again. but ONLY via my p.c. my blu ray player works just fine. 
Im installing PowerDVD on my other computer which I will test with a different p.c. Im trying to eliminate one thing at a time. I could try my Marantz receiver and see if it plays. My mind is just spinning. Its not really a pc problem or my denon or my cables but it has to be one of the 3.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just to confirm if you use a stand alone Bluray player with the original disc through the Denon it plays fine to the projector? The issues are only when your using the HTPC?


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I even replaced the Denon with my Marantz and it seemed to work fine so I knew I had a pc issue. I replaced my Marantz with the original Denon and now everything is working fine. It did start to go in/out for the 1st couple seconds. I was in my Panasonic Projector menu and changed the screen size from 8:16 to full or stretch (my screen in 130") and let it play. No drop outs. I kept waiting and nothing. I tried a couple different ISO movies but no issues. Im wondering if maybe an HDMI cable wasn't properly seated or the 1 hdmi cable I swapped was bad. Im going to watch another movie in a few min. Just a quick 5 min. test and see what happens. I also re-booted my p.c. after turning OFF the "deep color" option on my p.c. video card. I def. have a few gray hairs trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PCs can be a pain to troubleshoot, handshake issues caused by HDCP can be very frustrating. Make sure you have the latest drivers installed and that the resolution output is exactly 1920x1080


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Yeah especially when everyone is sitting there waiting for a movie to start. Everyone had popcorn, drinks, kids had pillows and blankets. (basement) and of course ALL evil eyes were on me. UGH. Whatever it is, its fixed now. I wonder if my hdmi cable had come loose just a little or maybe it was defective. I pulled ALL my cables and started from the bare minimum to eliminate everything else. The weirdest thing was my actual blu ray player was working just fine. But I was convinced if it was my p.c. or projector since it was the very 1st time my projector was turned on. Oh, well Happy faces now and less stress on me


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My first thought is

A a weak power supply in the HTPC will cause dropouts... My new Video card was having the same issue on my new monitor... the power supply in the system was the weak link . Once I upgraded it from 550 watt to 1000 watt the dropouts went away immediately...

B the HDMI your using isnt good enough... I witness this all the time upgrading systems in the field - clients complaining of poor video quality - smearing - pixalation - snow effect - When I tell them they have a poor hdmi cable they ALL say- HDMI cables are ALL THE SAME ! 
Then I substitute a MONSTER HD 1000 HDMI cable to the projector and their issues are suddenly resolved ... Would you be surprised if I told you about half of them ask me "what did you REALLY do to fix it ???" 

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-1000HD-50-Ultra-High-Speed-Cable/dp/B000UF53HK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407862674&sr=8-1&keywords=monster+hd+1000+50+ft


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I am leaning toward a bad HDMI cable. I purchased a bunch in bulk and different lengths . I hate using a 3 meter cable when 1 meter is sufficient. Gets rid of all the spaghetti. I have an 860 watt power supply. I do have 5 hard drives and my Geforce GTX660 video card. I had lots of issue with Nvidia so this has been my 1st card in many years. My other HTPC uses AMD Radeon. If it was my video card that would have been the last GeForce. Im still debating between AMD and Intel for MB lol This is my 1st Intel in many years too. Been an AMD user for years.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The Nvidia drivers may indeed be adding to or be the cause of your video dropouts ... Many issues being reported with the latest Nvidia beta driver.... Try Uninstalling and re-installing an earlier driver version...
I just went back to an AMD 8350 FX Visheera 8 core CPU ... for $189 it absoutely smokes my older i7 860 Intel... I also changed over to AMD Radeon R9 280X and luuuuv it ....


----------

